# fuzzy huntsman - (Heteropoda lunula???)



## Peter Grabowitz (Jul 31, 2008)

mom with eggcase (she needed 2 years to grow adult)
I will try to get better pics later....


----------



## crpy (Jul 31, 2008)

thats really nice:clap:


----------



## ErikWestblom (Jul 31, 2008)

Indeed, sweet looking gal! Not as purple as other pics I've seen on H. lunula tho...


----------



## Peter Grabowitz (Aug 8, 2008)

*Heteropoda lunula - update*

just one pic from yesterday....


----------



## crpy (Aug 8, 2008)

nice,...uh, I would like that one, it looks like a female , yeah that one right there


----------



## Tarantula_man94 (Aug 8, 2008)

Nice looking spider


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Aug 8, 2008)

how big is she?  she looks awesome!


----------



## Tegenaria (Aug 9, 2008)

cool looking spider, love the legs! Want one!


----------



## cjm1991 (Aug 10, 2008)

Wow this is a must have for me now! Great looking spider congrats on the babys


----------



## SebastianH (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi Peter,

you´re a lucky guy, compliment for these breeding.
Was your female WC or some of the rare breeding from 06?

I also kept a female in 07 (WC), but without any breeding success.

Please kept us informed.

Grüße,
Sebastian


----------

